# Seeking gaming group in SF



## Talath (Dec 17, 2007)

I am seeking to join a gaming group in the city, San Francisco. My old group (whom lived in Berkeley and all in one house) disbanded due to, well, drama on their part. I am looking to join a gaming group after the new year, due to a two week Christmas vacation to my home town. I can play on weekends (not assuredly yet, but more than likely).

A little about myself: I have been role-playing for 14 years, starting with the Moldvay edition of OD&D, moving to second edition, than 3e, and then 3.5 D&D. I have some experiences with other systems, but I am looking to join a group who plays Dungeons & Dragons, preferably the Moldvay OD&D or 1e. I can play the modern edition of D&D, though it isn't my current interest. I also have books for Savage Worlds, Warhammer FRP, C&C, Deadlands Reloaded, Mutants and Masterminds 2e, Alternity, and Iron Heroes, though my preferences are as said above. I would prefer to be a player rather than a DM.

If you have room and would like to round out your group number with me included, please respond to this thread or send me an email at talath [at] comcast [dot] net.


----------

